# Tivo Online won't start streaming



## Bill Finkelstein (Sep 17, 2018)

After working for a number of years, my TIVO Bolt DVR stopped streaming to my Windows 10 PCs a few days ago. I've rebooted the TIVO, did a service connection, cleared browser cache, logged off and back on, and still it won't stream. 

I tried with Chrome and Firefox. Both yield the exact same symptoms: My Content and Guide appear normal, but when I try to start either live content or a DVRed program the window just hangs with the circular "working" indicator going round and round. 

Any suggestions?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I called TiVo support and after finally convincing them that it's on their end because I tried 3 different browsers; they said they'll look into it. I have no idea when/if it will be fixed.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

same here i haven't called yet


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

Same here on the Bolt. However, the Premiere works through the Stream.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2020)

Same issue with a Bolt. I see the indicator as if it's trying to buffer and start the stream, but nothing happens.

*Troubleshooting Steps Taken*

Tried multiple web browsers on multiple laptops.
Rebooted TiVo.
Ran updates twice, rebooted TiVo.
Unplugged Tivo, waiting 5m before plugging it back in.
Attempted to stream via iOS device, this worked.

*Conclusion*
There's an issue streaming on computers, but not mobile devices. I've opened a ticket with TiVo on this. Everyone having this issue should do the same so it gains some traction.


----------



## pacamike (May 28, 2007)

Same here. Stopped working Tuesday evening. I use it every day, and it worked earlier.
I did all the usual things and did them all again while chatting with support. They created a ticket.

If it starts working again, someone should post in case we need to do it all one more time.


----------



## Smurl (Apr 9, 2021)

TiVo online quit working for me several days ago as well. I did all the troubleshooting things everyone has mentioned in their messages but my recorded shows won't play on my computer. I even took my computer in to see if there were any compatibility issues. My computer is fine but TiVo is NOT working. I'm so tired of all the issues with TiVo. After having a TiVo DVR for 20+ years, I'm thinking of changing to the Xfinity's DVR.


----------



## BarbaraF (Apr 9, 2021)

Tag said:


> Same issue with a Bolt. I see the indicator as if it's trying to buffer and start the stream, but nothing happens.
> 
> *Troubleshooting Steps Taken*
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue but can you tell me how to open a ticket?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2020)

BarbaraF said:


> I am having the same issue but can you tell me how to open a ticket?


Contact TiVo Support


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

That has happened to me before and I discovered ad blockers were stopping the stream from happening. Security site settings as well.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

gregftlaud said:


> That has happened to me before and I discovered ad blockers were stopping the stream from happening. Security site settings as well.


I heard that the Roamio stream is working though so why would that TiVo work and the Bolt doesn't.


----------



## tmerc65 (Sep 10, 2010)

Same, worked last week, not today. Opened my ticket.


----------



## Jon Cowgill (Apr 10, 2021)

Having the same problem with my Bolt and have tried all the suggestions above with no luck.


----------



## Smurl (Apr 9, 2021)

Spoke with a TiVo rep who said they are aware of the situation and are working on a resolution. It is an issue on their end.


----------



## rp2545 (Dec 2, 2006)

Same issue here. Android apps work fine on same network and out of home network.


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

It seems to be working now.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mover480 said:


> It seems to be working now.


Just tested it, and works for me too, from both my Roamio Plus and Bolt.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2020)

Confirmed it's working for me as well. Thanks to everyone who put in a ticket.


----------



## pacamike (May 28, 2007)

It started working again without me having to do anything. It's sad that they didn't notice it immediately and that it took a week for them to fix it. Modern technology.


----------



## Toocold (9 mo ago)

Bill Finkelstein said:


> After working for a number of years, my TIVO Bolt DVR stopped streaming to my Windows 10 PCs a few days ago. I've rebooted the TIVO, did a service connection, cleared browser cache, logged off and back on, and still it won't stream.
> 
> I tried with Chrome and Firefox. Both yield the exact same symptoms: My Content and Guide appear normal, but when I try to start either live content or a DVRed program the window just hangs with the circular "working" indicator going round and round.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from Bill. This happened to me several years ago and after repeating and repeating the same thing over and over with no different results, I came unglued. I told tivo there clearly is an issue on your end and I expect you to fix the issue NOW! Low and behold, several days later I tried to access online tivo w/firefox and it worked!!

This brings me to now 2022, 3 weeks ago it just stopped working. Again, tivo provides very little service in trying to fix the issue. I had out a hardware technician to check my PC to see if the issue was with it - NOTHING...PC is fine! I called my cable company who stopped out and spent 3 hrs trying to troubleshoot TIVOs issue and said the cable and internet service they provide is working like it should! I'm so tired of paying for service and not getting the help or even a solution to fixing this. TIVO WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM????


----------



## lart2150 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you using https? Streaming works just fine for me over http. Over https chrome blocks the request to http://tivo.lan.ip:49152/sysinfo/json/svcinfo due to mixed content.



http://online.tivo.com/start/myshows


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, it was just http so I'll start using https to see if it will be consistent. It now works only occasionally.


----------



## Toocold (9 mo ago)

Bill Finkelstein said:


> After working for a number of years, my TIVO Bolt DVR stopped streaming to my Windows 10 PCs a few days ago. I've rebooted the TIVO, did a service connection, cleared browser cache, logged off and back on, and still it won't stream.
> 
> I tried with Chrome and Firefox. Both yield the exact same symptoms: My Content and Guide appear normal, but when I try to start either live content or a DVRed program the window just hangs with the circular "working" indicator going round and round.
> 
> ...





lart2150 said:


> Are you using https? Streaming works just fine for me over http. Over https chrome blocks the request to http://tivo.lan.ip:49152/sysinfo/json/svcinfo due to mixed content.
> 
> 
> 
> http://online.tivo.com/start/myshows


I tried to change the online tivo to http://online.tivo.com and it keeps changing it back to https:// - how do you make your PC keep the http:// ??


----------



## Jon Cowgill (Apr 10, 2021)

I've been having the same problem. tried all the solutions TIVO and the forums sugested. I found tonight that streaming in a private window works with Firefox.


----------



## Patch160 (8 mo ago)

Jon Cowgill said:


> I've been having the same problem. tried all the solutions TIVO and the forums sugested. I found tonight that streaming in a private window works with Firefox.


How do you do that?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Jon Cowgill said:


> I've been having the same problem. tried all the solutions TIVO and the forums sugested. I found tonight that streaming in a private window works with Firefox.


I tried streaming in a private window using Firefox and still nothing...


----------



## Jon Cowgill (Apr 10, 2021)

Private streaming only worked for one session, It returned to the waiting circle after that. Still doesn't work.


----------



## geognerd (9 mo ago)

Online streaming worked with my Edge for two recordings a couple of days ago after not working for weeks. I just tried streaming a recording tonight and got the spinning circle again. Private Browsing in Firefox didn't make any difference when I was trying to troubleshoot this in the past. It's really frustrating how the streaming function works so irregularly. I pretty much assume it won't work, and if it does, it's a lucky day.


----------



## DennisFMcGrath (8 mo ago)

A non-chrome browser works.
I'm using LibreWolf, a more secure verson of firefox.
It does complain about HTTP on login, but you can tell it to go anyway.
The signin screen comes up https so password is secure..


----------



## lart2150 (Jul 9, 2002)

Chrome works you just need to set a flag
chrome://flags/#unsafely-treat-insecure-origin-as-secure


http://online.tivo.com


----------



## DennisFMcGrath (8 mo ago)

This may work on chrome, but not on Edge which is chrome based.
LibreWolf works without any hacking.
I use it just for Tivo streaming, but am getting to love it's uncluttered look.


----------

